

Apple Cannot Disappoint Anymore - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/9433/business/apple-cannot-disappoint-anymore

======
steve8918
Wow, with headlines like this, it makes me want to short Apple. Not that I
want to, but comments like this indicate a top.

